
Do you have a funding opps for Covid-19 projects? where? - optemization
i was giving feedback to a pioneer project that i was looking with help &quot;finding investment&quot; for a respirator project. at first, i thought that he didn&#x27;t even bother to google around and his website was on spanish so i also assumed a language barrier. as courtesy, i thought i&#x27;d look up some opps for this person because i see them all over twitter (or what it seemed like). thought &quot;will be so easy and quick&quot;<p>hours later and now writing this post. great.<p>anyway, turns out its really hard to find. either that or my high self didn&#x27;t realize how to use google better... however, all the searches for &quot;venture capital&quot; or &quot;funding&quot; or &quot;investment&quot; + &quot;covid-19&quot; (and variations) yielded endless pages of media and consulting coverages, reports and predictions.<p>so i couldn&#x27;t really find anything besides a bunch of software discounts and stats aggregation website...<p>i am high. but this does not make sense. where is all the funding opps? wait now i am questioning if they exist because its fundamentally anti-capitalism to be altruistic (oh no).
======
throwaway888abc
I know many people in the field working "pro bono". How about this ?

Unfortunately, there is also significant increase in scams related to
everything-covid.

You can publish your respirator project, get credibility and get public
feedback/offers.

